# letter of the year



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

A lesson in relationships..... I think we can all learn from this

>2003 nomination for top letter of the year...Letter to an Ex Wife
>
>
>
>Dear Terri:
>
>I know the counsellor said we shouldn't contact each other during our
>"cooling off" period, but I couldn't wait anymore.
>
>The day you left, I swore I'd never talk to you again. But that was
just
>the wounded little boy in me talking. Still, I never wanted to be the
first
>one to make contact.
>
>In my fantasies, it was always you who would come crawling back to me.
I
>guess
>my pride needed that. But now I see that my pride's cost me a lot of
>things.
>
>I'm tired of pretending I don't miss you. I don't care about looking
bad
>anymore.
>
>I don't care who makes the first move as long as one of us does.
>Maybe it's time we let our hearts speak as loudly as our hurt. And this
is
>what
>my heart says... "There's no one like you, Terri."
>
>I look for you in the eyes and breasts of every woman I see, but
>they're not you. They're not even close. Two weeks ago, I met this girl
at
>the
>Rainbow Room and brought her home with me. I don't say this to hurt
you,
>but just to illustrate the depth of my desperation.
>
>She was young, Terri, maybe 19, with one of those perfect bodies that
>only youth and maybe a childhood spent ice skating can give you. I
mean,
>just a perfect body. Tits you wouldn't believe and an ass like a
tortoise
>shell.
>Every man's dream, right?
>
>But as I sat on the couch being blown by this coed, I thought, look at
>the stuff we've made important in our lives. It's all so surface. What
>does a perfect body mean? Does it make her better in bed? Well, in this
>case,
>yes.
>
>But you see what I'm getting at. Does it make her a better person? Does
>she have a better heart than my moderately attractive Terri? I doubt
it.
>And I'd never really thought of that before. I don't know, maybe I'm
just
>growing up a little.
>
>Later, after I'd tossed her about a quart of throat yogurt, I found
>myself thinking, "Why do I feel so drained and empty?" It wasn't just
her
>flawless technique or her slutty, shameless hunger, but something else.
>Some niggling feeling of loss. Why did it feel so incomplete? And then
it
>hit
>me.
>
>It didn't feel the same because you weren't there, Terri, to watch. Do
you
>know that I mean? Nothing feels the same without you, baby.
>
>Jesus, Terri, I'm just going crazy without you. And everything I do
just
>reminds me of you. Do you remember Carol, that single mom we met at Mt.
>Sinai Baptist Church? Well, she drops by last week with a pan of
lasagna.
>She said she figured I wasn't eating right without a woman around. I
>didn't know what she meant till later, but that's not the real story.
>
>Anyway, we have a few glasses of wine and the next thing you know we're
>fucking in
>our old bedroom. And this broad's a total monster in the sack.
>She's giving me everything, you know like a real woman does when she's
not
>hung up about
>God and her career and whether the kids can hear us. And all of a
sudden
>she spots that tilting mirror on your grandmother's old vanity.
>
>So she puts it on the floor and we straddle it, right, so we can watch
>ourselves.
>And it's totally hot, but it makes me sad too. 'Cause I can't help
>thinking,
>"Why didn't Terri ever put the mirror on the floor? We've had this old
>vanity
>for what, 14 years, and we never used it as a sex aid." (Some of this I
>thought about later.) You know what I mean? What happened to our
>spontaneity? You
>get so caught up in the routine of a marriage and you just lose sight
of
>each other.
>And then you lose yourself. That's the saddest part of all for me.
>
>But I keep thinking we can get it back. I know we can, because I only
>want this stuff with you. Saturday, your sister drops by with my copy
of
>the restraining order.
>
>I mean, Shannon's just a kid and all, but she's got a
>pretty good head on her shoulders. She's been a real friend to me
during
>this painful time. She's given me lots of good counsel about you and
>about women in general. (She's pulling for us to get back together,
Terri.
>She
>really is.)
>
>So we're drinking in the hot tub and talking about happier times.
>Here's this hot girl with the same DNA as you (although, let's face it,
she
>got
>an extra helping of the sexy gene) and all I can do is think of how
much
>she looks like you when you were 18. And that just about makes me cry.
>And then it turns out Shannon's really into the whole anal thing and
that
>gets
>me to thinking about how many times I pressured you about trying it and
how
>that probably fueled some of the bitterness between us.
>
>But do you see how even then, when I'm thrusting inside the steaming
hot
>Dutch oven of your sister's cinnamon ring, all I can do is think of
you?
>It's true, baby.
>In your heart you know it.
>
>Don't you think we could start over? Just wipe out all the grievances
>and start fresh? I think we can. I keep thinking that I think if you'd
>just try it, I wouldn't have to pressure you so much. Because who needs
all
>that bitterness, Terri? It just tears us apart. And I can't be apart
from
>you.
>
>Because I love you.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Yeah, that would work ok... :

;D ;D


----------



## pumaro (Apr 17, 2003)

That is a classic letter......nothing like getting what is on your mind on paper. ;D


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

So did they get back together then?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'd like to bet that it won't be long before some woman or other comes up with a letter to reply to that that will make us (men) look really bad.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

We'll never look bad


----------

